# New to naked compound, need some help



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll step up, but not sure about your shooting left. I'm at 46# on my Supra using GT 500s @28" with 100 points and it's right on. I am using a Timberdoodle II rest and love it. I'm guessing your point on is around 40 yards, and putting your arrow point right on the center spot you shouldn't be left. That's only a guess. On the rest, my arrow is sitting one half arrow to the outside of string and nock height is 1/8". I'm shooting three under with index finger in corner of mouth. Good luck.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Start moving your arrow right until you hit what you are aiming at. The bow is short no telling how much string Torque you are fitting this will effect arrow flight.
Gary


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

T2SHOOTER said:


> I'll step up, but not sure about your shooting left. I'm at 46# on my Supra using GT 500s @28" with 100 points and it's right on. I am using a Timberdoodle II rest and love it. I'm guessing your point on is around 40 yards, and putting your arrow point right on the center spot you shouldn't be left. That's only a guess. On the rest, my arrow is sitting one half arrow to the outside of string and nock height is 1/8". I'm shooting three under with index finger in corner of mouth. Good luck.


Our setups are very similar. My point on is about 35 yards probably because I use 30.5" arrows. The Freak is I believe 1 inch longer ata than the Supra otherwise very similar. I am thinking about a Timberdoodle. They are slow to get in Canada but probably worth the wait. Three finger for me also. In order to cure the left shooting I have moved centershot all over the place. NO satisfaction yet. I have yet to try yoke tuning but it is my last hope.
Like myself you are shooting a shorter than usual finger bow. I do it partly from opportunity and because it is so good for hunting, short and fast. How about you?


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

2413gary said:


> Start moving your arrow right until you hit what you are aiming at. The bow is short no telling how much string Torque you are fitting this will effect arrow flight.
> Gary


 I will later today, try centershot waaay inside just to find out. I don't have this problem on other finger bows so its still unclear if the problem is the bow or the indian.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Are you shooting with the string stop installed? That may cause some left-right problems. I know, since I'm shooting a Supra XL (a-t-a 38.5") Been there..done that. 


Is your freak with Drive cam or ME cam?


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

With my 26.5" DL the Supra feels great. I never get finger pinch, and I knew from the first shot it was my bow. Smile. I'm enjoying the paper/3D shooting, and if I do hunt, my wife and I talked about Turkeys. Have you paper/bareshaft tuned--one or other? May tell you something. When I was off on the Supra, it was scary off, and with a few adjustments it was bullet holes. My normal test is at 6-10 yards. Again, good luck.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Blacky said:


> Are you shooting with the string stop installed? That may cause some left-right problems. I know, since I'm shooting a Supra XL (a-t-a 38.5") Been there..done that.
> Is your freak with Drive cam or ME cam?


 Funny you should say that. I just returned from diner at my sons. He got me this bow. He was yoke tuning to try to move the impact right. No luck. He pointed out that my string stop was not stock and suggested we get a stock PSE one. I will experiment with the string stop to see if it is the problem.
Cams are Evo cams.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

T2SHOOTER said:


> With my 26.5" DL the Supra feels great. I never get finger pinch, and I knew from the first shot it was my bow. Smile. I'm enjoying the paper/3D shooting, and if I do hunt, my wife and I talked about Turkeys. Have you paper/bareshaft tuned--one or other? May tell you something. When I was off on the Supra, it was scary off, and with a few adjustments it was bullet holes. My normal test is at 6-10 yards. Again, good luck.


I.m drawing 29" so the extra length is appreciated. I always shoot a bare shaft every shooting session. In spite of the weird left impact the thing seems amazingly tolerant of spine. I stay on the target and in or near the group at 35 yards(my point-on) with 500 or 400 spine bare shafts. In my experience out of tune bows can't even hit the target at 35 yards. I will fine tune the bare shafts when I get a few more things under control.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Try to shoot it without the string stop and see what results you'll get.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

I had quite a few problems with the string stop and my broadheads on my Supra.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Blacky said:


> Are you shooting with the string stop installed? That may cause some left-right problems. I know, since I'm shooting a Supra XL (a-t-a 38.5") Been there..done that.
> Is your freak with Drive cam or ME cam?


Are you recommending shooting without the string stop? I have not tried that.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Give it a try and see what it does. The string stop may amplify little release flaws.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Haven't been shooting the Supra for a month, but after hearing your issue, I decided to shoot it yesterday at the range and in the garage. Going from the LB and recurve to the compound is a little strange at first. Yep, I was hitting left--just a little. Paper tuned just to check my delivery and was hitting bullet holes. Still shooting left. Stepped back, my mind, and went through the process and noticed I wasn't pulling through the shot. When I mainly static released it went left, but when I focused on the release only the arrows hit dead on or slightly right, still on center. Today, is another test at the range, and with a couple of tournaments coming up and the promoters aren't big trad people, the longer distances will be better suited for the compound. Smile.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Arrows hitting left (for a right handed archer) are a tad stiff, try a little heavier point. If they group in line go with it. Your bare shafts will probably shoot a bit to the right if your fletched shafts are hitting in line. PM me if your interested in a longer bow.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Back from range and very happy with the changes-can't leave the darn thing alone. Smile. Anyway, after checking the new gaps and noticing that the arrows were on a good line, we hit the walking range. Can't say they were hitting left or right consistently, but the score was very good, and I'm ready for the weekend tournament--bring it on. Total focus on release pulling with back--no static releases--OK, a few. Smile.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I took the string stop off of all my bows, my groups got alot better.
I do belive the string stops are for a release shooter, the string travles in a straight line on releas, when released with
fingers the string travels to the right and left, striking the string stop at differant points causing the 
wayward arrows.
Don.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, Zest not a bad idea!! I've made so many changes to my bow, what's one more. Took off string stop and went for a shorter stabilizer--had 12" and went to 8". Hit the garage target for testing and all is well in 'hunky-dory-land'. Smile. Now if we can get Windrover shooting straight we'll all be cool.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I took off the string stop. While I didn't miss it the arrows are still going left. I have retried my longbow, my recurve and my vintage Hoyt Spectra fingerbow. In all cases they shoot where I'm looking. Of course the modern compound is a lower hold weight so I may not be pulling as consistently but my left arrow thing is quite consistent. 
I have tested with a variety of arrows from long 500's to shorter 400's. No difference. 

I have noted that at rest all modern compounds shoot left of the arrows point. Sights are invariably to the left of the arrow but I always assumed that was corrected when the bow was drawn. In other words the arrow should go where its looking when drawn not when undrawn. I wonder if there is some connection here.

Of course I could just "deal with it" but having to gap laterally as well as vertical is difficult and I don't have to do that on other bows. 
Still in a quandry.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

2413gary said:


> Start moving your arrow right until you hit what you are aiming at. The bow is short no telling how much string Torque you are fitting this will effect arrow flight.
> Gary


Success , well sort of. Just for kicks I moved the rest what I thought was ridiculously inside. It fixed my left arrows but the arrow centerline is now only 5/8 inches from the riser which is crazy at least in my experience. The arrow is hugely inside of parallel where I would expect a finger bow to be a little outside of center. In fact I am now going way close to the cables.

Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Windrover......At 40# draw weight, and 29" draw length, your arrows could be too stiff.....Compound bows generally shoot well with lighter spine arrows per draw weight than a recurve, and a .500 spine arrow out of a 40# recurve at 29" would be too stiff, unless running very heavy point weight....just a thought....Take Care.......Jim


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Harperman said:


> Windrover......At 40# draw weight, and 29" draw length, your arrows could be too stiff.....Compound bows generally shoot well with lighter spine arrows per draw weight than a recurve, and a .500 spine arrow out of a 40# recurve at 29" would be too stiff, unless running very heavy point weight....just a thought....Take Care.......Jim


Interesting point. I did not know that compounds like lighter spine. I use 500 spine on my [email protected] recurve and I have been a little hesitant about them on the Freak but they seem to shoot OK. Of course On Target says they are way weak but I don't really expect On Target to work for fingers. I just tried some Gold Tip Traditional 15/35 or 600's. They seem to shoot well and might be just a bit closer but still not vertical. I will continue to test. To shoot I have to stand up from my computer and turn around. Lazy huh ?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

When you add three big hairy fingers to short axel to axel bow with 80% let off the book just got thrown out the window.every compound I own will find center in a different spot. My guess is that's just where that setup likes it. I can setup a bow two different people can shoot it and center shot will be different. I don't care where my bows end up as long I have good arrow flight and I hit what I aim at.
Gary


Windrover said:


> Success , well sort of. Just for kicks I moved the rest what I thought was ridiculously inside. It fixed my left arrows but the arrow centerline is now only 5/8 inches from the riser which is crazy at least in my experience. The arrow is hugely inside of parallel where I would expect a finger bow to be a little outside of center. In fact I am now going way close to the cables.
> 
> Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

I have continued testing. 
- Had my son shoot my bow. It seems he shoots it left as well but it is hard to tell since he doesn't naturally look down the shaft as I do. 
- Working on face pressure as regards left and right. Since the bow "appears to be shooting left" I seem to compensate by pulling the anchor tighter to my face. This seems to actually send the arrow left not right as I would think. 
There must be people here who know something about finger release and pressure on the face.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you were to see how my Shadowcat is setup you would think it would shoot so far right it's crazy.
Just keep moving your rest till you are hitting down the center.
Pay no heed to where the arrow is sitting in the window, whats the big deal as long as it is shooting where you want it.
Find a comfortable anchor point on your face and go for it.
What happens alot of time is everyone over thinks everthing, no need to.
I found an arrow and spine I likeand tuned (made) my bow shoot where I want it to shoot.
My arrows are cut in length to give me a point on at 40 yards.
I shoot 57 pounds with a 28" arrow, 100 grain glue in points and fletched with 3 3" Gator feathers, total arrow weight of 335 grains.
Don.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> If you were to see how my Shadowcat is setup you would think it would shoot so far right it's crazy.
> Just keep moving your rest till you are hitting down the center.
> Pay no heed to where the arrow is sitting in the window, whats the big deal as long as it is shooting where you want it.
> Find a comfortable anchor point on your face and go for it.
> ...


It is comforting to know that everyone doesn't get their rest down the middle. I accept that it is more important to shoot where you're looking than to get the rest in the usual place. I'm going to take your advice.
Say that 335 grain arrow of yours must be smokin'. That's got to help with gaps. 
This Freak is only 40 lbs. I usually shoot 52 but it's just the way it came to me. I am looking for some 50 lb limbs. Even at 40 lb it is way faster than my trad bows. The trick is to get arrows light enough for 40. It's probably easier just to get 50 lb limbs.
I am enjoying shooting a compound with fingers a lot. If I can get this gap thing down just a little better I might can the release thing altogether.
Robert


----------

